# Polphail - May 2015



## Old No.13 (May 6, 2015)

*Polphail Ghost Town*

Polphail was built in the early 1970's as a purpose built accommodation and leisure facility for up to 500 workers due to work on the construction of oil rigs on the Cowal Peninsula. However the site was never inhabited due to recession and a change in the technologies used in the building of the rigs. Another report says the tides in the area would not have allowed the completed rigs to be towed safely out to sea and that the project was just too expensive. The"town" had its own bar, restaurant, launderette and social club. The good graffiti was done in 2009 as an art project prior to Polphail's "imminent demolition". 

That's the official story, locals tell of the plans to house a top secret military base there, hmmm......



















































































Sorry if there's a few too many, it's a big place and got a bit carried away.

Hope you enjoyed, thanx for looking, everyone!!!


----------



## HughieD (May 6, 2015)

Not at all....can never have too many pix when they are as good as those....


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

Interesting place, nice set there


----------



## KM Punk (May 7, 2015)

Cool place, great shots


----------



## krela (May 7, 2015)

Haven't seen this place for ages. Good work!


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Excellent set of photos! What an odd place. 
That last photo is cracking!


----------



## brickworx (May 7, 2015)

Love the skull shot...cheers.


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2015)

That's a bit special, loved the graffiti, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 7, 2015)

One of the best I've seen from here. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2015)

Superb photos.


----------

